# Negril.com Message Board Forums > Port Antonio Message Board >  Ok, who's back from PA?-I'm ready for a trip report ;)

## Vince

Been craving some PA pictures. lol :Wink:

----------


## takinitslow

I am I have just been swamped at work and had a trip hang over all week so soon I will post some up for you

----------


## Vince

Trip hangover! lol!

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Seems to me like that might be the worst hangover ever...  We would love it if you'd post some pictures takinitslow.  Our countdown is down to two weeks...

----------


## *vi*

Welcome back *takinitlslow*.  I look forward to readying and peering at anything you want to share!!  Especially places I have yet to experience.  I'll be sure to add my stories where everyone else left off...I leave tomorrow!!!!!!!!!

----------


## agregory

I've been back for 3 days and as takinitslow said, the trip hangover is for real 😭 lol.  We had an awesome first visit!

----------


## agregory

Thanks to everyone for your advice and guidance planning this trip!  Here are some pics to appease you all for a little while  :Wink: 

View from our Fairy Hill villa -


Bikini Beach -


Boston Bay -



Rafting on the Rio Grande -

----------


## agregory

Natural beauty everywhere-



Cheers!



Long Bay -

----------


## sunchaser

Beautiful!  It looks like you really enjoyed your trip.  Looking forward to hearing more about it!

----------


## BuffaloSoldier

Wow - the hangover is worse then one could ever imagine :Cool:  please keep the pics coming. you can look at it as jamrock physio...

----------


## Vince

MON!! Those pictures are STUNNING!!

----------


## sammyb

Lovely!!!!!!

----------

